# yall / y'all / ya'll



## Walan

Hola!!
Alguien sabría decirme que significa esta contracción lo que sea que es....en castellano? *y'all*

La frase entera: *As I'm gettin' older, y'all, people gets colder* (Una canción de Black Eyed peas)

Gracias!

PD: Así mismo que significaria Black Eyed Pease (Ojo negro del guisante??)


----------



## Alicia Translator

you all??

we

sorry, hehe, i was about to write "we need native speakers please!"


----------



## Yubia

según gotitadeleche significa:
Ya'll = you all = vosotr@s (regional to southern USA)
esta pregunta ya se ha hecho


----------



## Walan

perdon, no sabía que ya se hubiera hecho.
Gracias y perdonen las molestias


----------



## fuxito

Es una contracción de las palabras you all, se utiliza mucho en Texas y el sur de EE.UU..

Black-Eyed Pea es una clasificación de un frijol medio blanco que tiene una mancha negra en uno de sus lados, y parece un ojo. Es originario de Asia pero tambien se usa en algunas ocasionalmente en el sur de EE.UU..


----------



## ilianabanana

creo que estaba hablando de los "Black Eyed Peas", el grupo musical estadounidense, y no los frijoles.  La contracción "y'all" se usa como _slang _en vez de palabras como "everybody"/"everyone":

"come on, *y'all*" = "come on, *everybody*" ("vamos, todos")


----------



## Cromq

Actually, _Y'all_ is much more of an all purpose word used in the U.S.(and is NOT just restricted to the South)...among other meanings, it can refer to a general group of people (Y'all back home) or a specific set of people that you are addressing directly (y'all are welcome any time; what're y'all doin' tonight?). It can mean _everybody_, but does not HAVE to mean it...

...therefore be very careful in translating this as to get the correct context; ( I have seen too many slipshod translators misconstrue it and change the  meaning....)

Saludos...


----------



## munkee

Traducciones correctas!

"Y'all" es una manera informal de "you all" que se usa en muchas partes de EEUU, pero es mas común en el sur.  La yo no digo (y soy del Atlanta, GA), pero mucha gente si!  Es como 'vosotros'.  

"*As I'm gettin' older, y'all, people gets colder"
*this usage of "gets" (instead of the correct "get") is common in Louisianna, among other places I'm sure.  Also, the dropping of "g" in "-ing" words like "getting" is common in the south (but it may be common all over, too) 

The "southern twang" and slang is very popular right now with many rappers/hip hip groups in the US.


----------



## jfrogwater

While "y'all" is generally a contraction of "you all", it arises because of modern English's lack of a distinct second person plural personal pronoun like Spanish "vosotros" (Old English has "you" as singular and "Ye" as plural). It is considered colloquial, but is actually grammatically correct. It is indigenous to the south and southeast U.S., but I'm finding its use spreading to other areas of the country, just because it is so useful. Other solutions to the same problem appear in western Pennsylvania around Pittsburgh, where they say something like "Y'ones" (Pronounced "yuns"), which is a contraction of "You ones", which is unfortunately grammatically incorrect. Around New York City and other parts of the extreme northeast of the U.S., you hear "Yous", which is also recognized as grammatically incorrect but fills the same need. In the south, you also frequently hear "All y'all" as a more emphatic indication that the intent is to really include everyone.


----------



## NoPain

Me podrian ayudar con el significado de yall, y'all, ya'll ...
Generalmente la encuentro en canciones:
- Can yall feel that
- Yall dont understand


----------



## elcielo

Quiere decir "you all" que significa you (plural) ustedes


----------



## Txiri

Or in the South (of the USA) it just means you (singular)


----------



## elcielo

Txiri said:


> Or in the South (of the USA) it just means you (singular)


 
Really - singular - would not have guessed that.

mil gracias
cielo


----------



## C_Nor

Y'all (you all) = ustedes; vosotros,-as.


----------



## Txiri

elcielo said:


> Really - singular - would not have guessed that.
> 
> mil gracias
> cielo


 
It´s a regional usage of what we call here, the Deep South.


----------



## C_Nor

elcielo said:


> Really - singular - would not have guessed that.


 
I was thinking the same thing, elcielo.



Txiri said:


> It´s a regional usage of what we call here, the Deep South.


 
Alright. I'm close by, but never knew of that. Now, I know!


----------



## Txiri

No problem.  If you lived in the South (or even Deep South) you would know.


----------



## C_Nor

Txiri said:


> No problem. If you lived in the South (or even Deep South) you would know.


 
Well, then, I should know.


----------



## nella's world

munkee said:


> Traducciones correctas!
> 
> "Y'all" es una manera informal de "you all" que se usa en muchas partes de EEUU, pero es mas común en el sur.  *La yo no digo* - yo no la digo- (y soy *del* - de - Atlanta, GA), pero mucha gente si!  Es como 'vosotros'.
> 
> "*As I'm gettin' older, y'all, people gets colder"
> *this usage of "gets" (instead of the correct "get") is common in Louisianna, among other places I'm sure.  Also, the dropping of "g" in "-ing" words like "getting" is common in the south (but it may be common all over, too)
> 
> The "southern twang" and slang is very popular right now with many rappers/hip hip groups in the US.


----------



## rideit

y'all used in the singular=very poor usage of y'all.


----------



## jfrogwater

I agree. Although you occasionally hear _y'all_ used in the singular (i.e., referring to only one person), I find that such use is rather rare, as opposed to the very widespread use of _y'all_ in the plural, particularly in the southern U.S. Most southerners would consider its use in the singular to be improper. To avoid the risk of sounding ignorant, I suggest that it only be used as a plural.

An aside, referring to the title of this thread, the correct spelling is _y'all_, seeing as it is a straightforward contraction of "you all".


----------



## zumac

jfrogwater said:


> I agree. Although you occasionally hear _y'all_ used in the singular (i.e., referring to only one person), I find that such use is rather rare, as opposed to the very widespread use of _y'all_ in the plural, particularly in the southern U.S. Most southerners would consider its use in the singular to be improper. To avoid the risk of sounding ignorant, I suggest that it only be used as a plural.
> 
> An aside, referring to the title of this thread, the correct spelling is _y'all_, seeing as it is a straightforward contraction of "you all".


Here's a true life example of using y'all as singular.

I was in a small town in Texas for a week on a contract job. Every day I went into this shop to buy a coke, and each time, when I was leaving the shop, the lovely lady would say: "*Y'all come back, hear*." I was always the only person in the shop. Being from New York, I thought that this expression was really cute, so sometimes I went into the shop several times just to hear her say it.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

elcielo said:


> Quiere decir "you all" que significa you (plural) ustedes


Nope, gotta be mean and dissagree.  Aunque para alguien que haya aprendido castellano sudamericano ustedes es el plural de tú y usted.  Pero ya sepamos todos que el plural de tú es vosotros/as.  Y también vosotros es informal y no formal.  Ustedes, sí lo es, es formal.  Entonces, hasta el día en que sea formal e informal y'all como ustedes en Mejico el caribe y sudamerica, vosotros es la traducción mas propia.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

zumac said:


> Here's a true life example of using y'all as singular.
> 
> I was in a small town in Texas for a week on a contract job. Every day I went into this shop to buy a coke, and each time, when I was leaving the shop, the lovely lady would say: "*Y'all come back, hear*." I was always the only person in the shop. Being from New York, I thought that this expression was really cute, so sometimes I went into the shop several times just to hear her say it.
> 
> Saludos.


I don't ever say that and I'm from Texas.  I say it jokingly.  I think she was just trying to humor you because you're from New York.  Plus I hope you know that y'all is only plural and can't be singular.  A diós a todós vos et otrós  mis queridós amigós!


----------



## Red Blood

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Nope, gotta be mean and dissagree. Aunque para alguien que haya aprendido castellano sudamericano ustedes es el plural de tú y usted. Pero ya sepamos todos que el plural de tú es vosotros/as. Y también vosotros es informal y no formal. Ustedes, sí lo es, es formal. Entonces, hasta el día en que sea formal e informal y'all como ustedes en Mejico el caribe y sudamerica, vosotros es la traducción mas propia.



Ok probá viniendo a Buenos Aires y decir "vosotros" y no "ustedes", sin que la gente te mire con cara extraña. Vosotros es entendido, obviamente, pero hasta suena gracioso para nosotros, excepto lo digan: Joan Manuel Serrat, Penelope Cruz, Antonio Banderas, etc etc es decir, alguien de ese hermoso país donde nació mi abuela paterna llamado España  Es más, en Argentina decís "tú" y no "vos" y suena raro.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Red Blood said:


> Ok probá viniendo a Buenos Aires y decir "vosotros" y no "ustedes", sin que la gente te mire con cara extraña. Vosotros es entendido, obviamente, pero hasta suena gracioso para nosotros, excepto lo digan: Joan Manuel Serrat, Penelope Cruz, Antonio Banderas, etc etc es decir, alguien de ese hermoso país donde nació mi abuela paterna llamado España  Es más, en Argentina decís "tú" y no "vos" y suena raro.
> 
> Saludos



Quería decir que ya que y'all se considera informal la traducción correcta es vosotros.


----------



## grahamcracker

Walan said:


> Hola!!
> Alguien sabría decirme que significa esta contracción lo que sea que es....en castellano? *y'all*
> 
> La frase entera: *As I'm gettin' older, y'all, people gets colder* (Una canción de Black Eyed peas)
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> PD: Así mismo que significaria Black Eyed Pease (Ojo negro del guisante??)



Y'all significa "uds" y/tus.

Modern proper English does not have a single word to distinguish between second person singular and plural. Y'all and its variations is used as colloquial slang and it is an attempt to remedy that. However, it is used only in the United States South. People in the Northern United States don't like to use it.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

I can only think that people that don't understand that it's plural would use it that way, mostly people not from the South.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Mientras que me estoy poniendo viejo/estoy envejeciendo, la gente os ponéis fríos. That's the best translation I can come up with, mostly because it's so metaphorical. But let us not forget the other two methods of expressing this: Mientras que me estoy poniendo viejo/estoy envejeciendo, ustedes la gente os ponéis fríos. ...ustedes la gente se ponen fríos (depending of dialect)


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Old English has thú as the singular and gé as the plural. I think you meant Early modern of Elizabethan English. And how is you ones grammatically incorrect?


----------



## outkast

Yo me pongo más viejo y todos ustedes se ponen más fríos.


----------

